# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  как склеить два аудио файла?

## kreol

подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## Peredoz

А почему тема в программировании на С? Установи какую-нибудь программку по типу SoundBooth или SoundForge, копируй, вставляй. Ничего сложного.

----------


## kreol

просто мне нужно это сделать именно в с++ программно

----------

